# Shinn considering selling?



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

According to some Shinn may be willing to sell the Hornets. As long as it's to Gary Chouest, this can only be a good thing. Peter Vescey broke this story yesterday in the NY Post. 

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/04/new_orleans_hornets_owner_geor_6.html

http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2010/04/shinn-nearing-sale-of-hornets.html


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see it. Shinn has been adamant in the past about not selling so I'll hold on to my optimism.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The way I've understood it in the past he either has to sell to Chouest or he'd have to buy out Chouest...Hasn't Chouest accrued a fairly substantial stake in the Hornets already? I believe that he could afford to own an NBA team better than Shinn can.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> The way I've understood it in the past he either has to sell to Chouest or he'd have to buy out Chouest...Hasn't Chouest accrued a fairly substantial stake in the Hornets already? I believe that he could afford to own an NBA team better than Shinn can.


That's all correct Diable.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets' owner George Shinn ready to sell team to local billionaire businessman Gary Chouest*
> 
> There were any number of ironies that presented themselves on Wednesday night at New Orleans Arena as the New Orleans Hornets continued playing out the string of their losing season against the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> ...


More in link


Wow is all I can say. Like bee-fan said Shinn had been so adamant about never selling his team but I guess once you've had a life changing experience, you begin to reprioritize things.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *AP Source: Shinn negotiating to sell Hornets*
> 
> NEW ORLEANS (AP)—New Orleans Hornets majority owner George Shinn is negotiating to sell his stake in the NBA club to south Louisiana businessman Gary Chouest, who has owned 25 percent of the team since 2007, according to a person familiar with the situation.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-hornets-ownership


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I never saw this coming. I wonder if this is why they're contemplating raising season ticket prices for next season. I was wondering why would they do that considering the terrible product that was on the court this year. I guess they feel a lot of people would want to support the local owner and season ticket demand would go up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *George Shinn's sale of New Orleans Hornets will be good for him and for franchise*
> 
> This is good for George Shinn.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/04/george_shinns_sale_of_new_orle.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few tidbits on this subject from Marc Stein's Weekend Dime...




> The torn ligament in his right middle finger that forced Chris Paul to shut it down for the season was quietly sustained in Paul's first game back from knee surgery against Dallas on March 22.
> 
> We say quietly because Paul, so desperate to get back on the floor after the knee injury cost him 25 games and New Orleans' shot at the playoffs, kept trying to play through the finger issue until he was finally convinced that risking any further damage (to his hand or his knee) was a pointless risk with the postseason out of reach.
> 
> ...



http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dime-100409-10/award-winners


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder what makes Avery Johnson so marketable...I personally don't believe he's a very good coach. He's pretty average. Heck this is the guy who left Jason Kidd out on an island against Chris Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I don't know why Avery's name keeps coming up other than he's currently not coaching and he's a NOLA native but other than that, he wouldn't be my first choice. I have no idea why his name keeps coming up. Did he say anything at some point about coaching in New Orleans? I don't think so so why does his name keep coming up?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets, George Shinn ready to move on*
> 
> There really is nothing else we want to hear said by a New Orleans Hornets player or coach, given that a season that officially ends Wednesday night unofficially ended several weeks ago, when it became apparent that the playoffs were out of the question.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/04/new_orleans_hornets_george_shi.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Chouest era with Hornets should get off to a bold start*
> 
> All indications are that Gary Chouest is on the verge of trading in his title of minority owner and replacing it with that of majority owner, which could be the first in a series of significant changes during the Hornets offseason that begins after a game in Houston on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.neworleans.com/sports/sp...h-hornets-should-get-off-to-a-bold-start.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow so basically the NBA is now a billionaire's playground


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Love the new avy girllovesthegame


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Love the new avy girllovesthegame


:smilewink He was so much fun to watch this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now they're saying the sale has reached a stalemate. I'm not surprised. Shinn is trying to milk Chouest and get all he can since the Hornets have indeed been his life and only source of income.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5130407


----------

